# Best all in one system?



## Midland (Jan 26, 2015)

Hi there all,

I am new to saltwater aquariums and have a few questions:

1. Can you buy a tank system (about 40g) that will have have everything needed for a sump, protein filter, overflow/flood prevention, mechanical filter, etc.) predrilled and ready to go or do you need to customize those things? (lights/heater I might want to buy separate)

2. If there is such a thing, does anyone know of a specific tank, brand or store that offers ones you would recommend?

Any help would be appreciated.

Midland


----------



## kamal (Apr 21, 2009)

Welcome to the forum  All in one system is normally a term used to define a system without a sump but that includes additional space (normally false wall) to put in a filtration section depending on how you want to break it up.

You can buy tanks predrilled and then setup the plumbing after wards......I guess if you give a little more information about what you want to keep, spend etc it will help other more seasoned people give some advice  I always say try and future proof hardware purchases so they can be used on the next bigger tank.....if you join the salty side there is always a bigger tank on the horizon  Good luck


----------



## fesso clown (Nov 15, 2011)

CAD lights sell "complete" sets. Talk to Colin at Reef Boutuque. 
They are really nice systems. Not too expensive for what you get either.


----------



## kamal (Apr 21, 2009)

Innovative marine also ha e a beautiful line of aio aquariums


----------



## Midland (Jan 26, 2015)

kamal said:


> Welcome to the forum  All in one system is normally a term used to define a system without a sump but that includes additional space (normally false wall) to put in a filtration section depending on how you want to break it up.
> 
> You can buy tanks predrilled and then setup the plumbing after wards......I guess if you give a little more information about what you want to keep, spend etc it will help other more seasoned people give some advice  I always say try and future proof hardware purchases so they can be used on the next bigger tank.....if you join the salty side there is always a bigger tank on the horizon  Good luck


Kamal thanks for the input. I did not give too much info on my needs because my son has recently thrown a bit of a curve into what I am planning to do. Originally I was planning on researching and saving for around a year and then start with something mid-sized (around 40 gallons) and then after a year of that up grading to something around 90 gallons. I was hoping to then either use the 40 as a quarantine tank or a fuge. However, my son took an interest in what I am doing and he has grade 12 biology coming up and was thinking about doing something involving marine tanks and water chemistry for his major project. So, I am rushing things a little and trying to see if his needs and mine can coincide so we don't waste money.

I was hoping the all in one tank systems would be flexible enough to add a sump and he could set up a fuge either in it or along side the tank fed by a small seperate water pump.

In the end, I will leave all that up to him.


----------



## J_T (Mar 25, 2011)

Run the fuge above the tank. Then the tank becomes the sump. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Diemaker (Feb 17, 2014)

Check out the redsea max line doesn't get more turn key then that


----------

